# stupid question time...lol



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok. I was looking at sr20det engines black and red tops. Are those engines without turbo and intercooler. they always advertise the sr20det with 220 hp....so is that just stock? Then later on YOU(as in me) add turbo and intercooler. another $2000 grand on top of the motor price. 

I thought the sr20det engines come with turbo....well maybe the RB come with it. 

talk to me guys.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr = line of motor
20 = displacement
d = dohc
e = efi (electronic fuel injection)
t = TURBO

man..read the sticky!!!! s14 sr20det engines are rated at 220hp and sr20det front clips come with stock smic (side mount intercoolers). they are rather small and aren't that great (especially if you live in the desert like me..) so if u live in a hot place and want a sr20det, get ready to spend some $$$ for an after-market fmic.. you could always get a stock skyline one if u can find one.

about adding a turbo. i would say your everyday sr20det options are s13 sr20det or s14 sr20det. the difference betwen the two are metioned in the sticky.. s13 produces 200-205hp with a t25 turbo charger (tiny turbo). s14 produces 220hp with a t28 turbo charger (bigger than t28..capable of about 280-300hp with other upgrades) if ur looking for a 300hp-ish car, you can get a used t28 turbo for 400-600$ and rebuild it..slap it on ur s13 sr20det and you'll be making 220hp right off the bat. upgrade fuel, boost controller, perhaps some cooling components, exhaust, and you can get up to 280hp range..

any other questions?


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

yes.....damnit ...should i rebuild my ka for turbo or go rb20 or Sr.....lmfao.....I want the cheapest decision but closest to get me close to 300 horses.

ka rebuild 1500+ extra mods to make it ready for turbo(+2000).

SR=2500 not installed. needs a bigger turbo(+1000).

Rb20=2500. or possibly more....not sure how many horses stock has.


oh yea....does the s14 sr20det fit on the s13 chassis?

anyway....pick which one u all like.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

why the hell r u asking us to pick YOUR fukin motor??

i thinjk the s14 sr wil fit

the rb20det is 220 factory flywheel hp- if u want one go to flashoptions.com- one for 1200

www.real-nissan.com sells turbo kits for the ka

sr20 would be best for 300 horses- wont need a bigger turbo if u get the rite parts.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevy8up said:


> *oh yea....does the s14 sr20det fit on the s13 chassis?
> 
> anyway....pick which one u all like. *


d'you read the sticky??? don't tell us which engine to pick for u. we'll give u our opinions but u have the final say. my opinion: rb


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

Ive read the sticky twice about the RB and I DID ASK FOR U TO PICK WHICH ONE U LIKE......RIGHT? IF YER PISSED AT ME FOR ASKING QUESTIONS......then dont answer them.


second....I wanted YOUR OWN OPINIONS ON THE ENGINES U ALL LIKE. its why i asked.

personally i like the RB. more CC and less huffin and puffin for the engine to have the speed and power...but i think any engine u buy u should prolly at least give it new seals to be on the safe side.....and thats what im prolly gonna do.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevy8up said:


> *Ive read the sticky twice about the RB and I DID ASK FOR U TO PICK WHICH ONE U LIKE......RIGHT? IF YER PISSED AT ME FOR ASKING QUESTIONS......then dont answer them.*


i was talking about "does the s14 sr20det fit into the s13 chassis?" thing. once again..300hp, i say rb25det.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the RB25s dont like boost. the RB20 has very little after market and needs a little custom work to get it installed. the S14 will fit in, but isnt that great for going high boost. the S13 is the more user friendly for first time tuning. and a rebuild for turbo KA will cost more than $1500. you'll also need a LOT more stuff that just soem new pistons, rods, and crank work. try fuel, porting, the turbo manifold, intake, IC, etc. go with a S13 redtop. and judging by your questions, i'd say you just bought your 240 and did so cause you say then in a magazine.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

kinda...its been like 4 months since ive had it but ...i didnt realize the fun i could have with the engine and THE FOLLOWING(you all) all when i bought it. I had a 2001 dodge dakota 4x4 extended cab....too expensive to drive and insure and gas ...so i gave it back....lol sort of.

found my car at an old mans house selling used cars for supplemental income. FELL IN LOVE WITH IT SITTIN ON THE SIDE OF ALL THE OTHER CARS..... I told my pop... and had him drive it to see what he thought.......he LOVED IT TOO...lol and so now im here.

Im gonna do alot of research for the next couple of months...cause it seems that the RB20 and the SR20 are head to head rivals even tho they are diff engines. im basically shootin for which one is cheaper.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

if u want cheap go to www.flashoptions.com they have rb20 front clip for 1200

but in my opinion get the rb25 because with the rb20 theres no point in getting the extra wieght of 2 cyl. when u have the same cc of the sr....but thats from a "drifter in training's" perspective....

ps: my bad about baggin on u earlier...friends??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no rb?? get a s13 sr20det. ditch the t25 turbo and find urself a used s14 t28 turbo for about 400-600$ rebuild the turbo and slap in on ur sr20det. upgrade fuel injectors, fuel rail, fuel pump, maf/intake, downpipe/exhaust, stand alone/piggy back fuel management system + boost controller. that'll get u around 280hp. if u want more power, bigger turbo (don't forget about other stuff like upgrading to fmic, radiator, fan/shroud, etc..don't want ur engine blowing up)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wouldnt trust www.flashoptions.com at all. sure the prices are cheap, but they arent based in the US. i wouldnt buy from them at all. check some of the magazines and see where they got their engines and try giving them a call. if a big-time mag would trust them, then i'm sure you could too.

edit: and if you want the cheapest engine, get a CA18DET. you can get a clip for as little as 1500 shipped. you start with less power but 300hp isnt far away. an upgraded fuel system, FMIC, 3" exhaust, and a slightly larger turbo just to be safe. that'll get you there easily. parts are rare tho.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

its all good driftins13.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the CA has a better valve train and a more stout block. its a great engine thats very underated.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *the CA has a better valve train and a more stout block. its a great engine thats very underated. *


yup CA18 was my first choice, but is a rarity. I didnt want to wait in line for it, hen the RB20 was cheaper and in stock....very good motor though


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Any way you look at it your gonna spend money. Any upgrade = HP = $$$


1993 240sx http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&cat=25&val=1


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

exzactly. do some research, then ask some specific questions. the same question comes up every 5 posts! sweet jeebus.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

UH...so what engine should I get for mine?
...jk 
I'm feelin' you Intrepid, I've been on this forum for a month now and it seems like the same questions and threads keep comin' up
I just got back from vacation and although the titles to the threads are different they are all the same...
someone asks a question...gets a few opinions...and then the supreme beings of this nissan forum(most of whom cant even drive yet or are still in high school start shit) ahem *drift240 and a couple of others...
sorry for not being a nissan god like you all...
with the exception of a few this forum is all B/S 
and why the fuck is everyone looking for the cheapest route to serious HP? if you want the cheap route go to ebay or something!
money is no object saving for a few months longer will most likely be worth it..
just my B/S opinion though.
all queer take it up the ass ******* please insert your smart-ass comments below.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with going the cheap route. most of my stuff on my 240 is off ebay. I got a nice boost gauge for 30, a tach for 50. The same thing people want to charge hundreds for. Its called wholesale. The only thing that I didnt get off ebay or a message baord was my front clip. And if no one asked the same questions, these forums would be deader than they already are.. Here is my smart ass comment for you since I am a queer...if you think the threads are the same bullshit....gee here's a hint..... dont post in them and dont read them. It is a rather simple concept. I hate it when people bitch about something yet they read it and post in it. Dotn waste your time. Shit how hard is that


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

pretty hard I cant control myself like most here.... and a tach and boost gauge are totally different than HP adding parts.
oh and didnt you just bitch about something you read and posted in it?
well since you are so queer...blow me, JK have no quarrels there were actually some smart comments in your post unlike some.
so hows your RB running? takin it to the track?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

420sx said:


> *(most of whom cant even drive yet or are still in high school start shit) ahem *drift240 and a couple of others...*


don't say shit u don't know... ass


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

420sx said:


> *pretty hard I cant control myself like most here.... and a tach and boost gauge are totally different than HP adding parts.
> oh and didnt you just bitch about something you read and posted in it?
> well since you are so queer...blow me, JK have no quarrels there were actually some smart comments in your post unlike some.
> so hows your RB running? takin it to the track? *


LOL got me good. I did just about some shit didnt I. I agree that the same questions get asked BUT I hate it when people answer a post by search. So when a newb searches...what does he find....search. My philosophy is just answer the damn question. IF you know the answer, the time it took you to post flaming comments could have answered the question.

RB-I finally got the interior back on track, but I dropped by boost gauge, so now it is off. I am hoping ot track in soon before the track closes. Dyno is coming in probably next weekend or the weekend after..


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

thank you NX2000

Just to let u all know ...i was seriously thinking about starting a business in the midwest to help fools like me. 

it is hard to find someone just to answer the feckin question. BUT dumb asses will read it and then post and bitch about it.....JUST ANSWER THE FUKIN QUESTION...lol

anyway. if u want we can close this forum and not let noobs on anymore and then some asses would have nothing else to do but go to other forums and read those and bitch about the noobs there.....noob this.

I just like my 240sx and want to do stuff to it and ppl that dont help just make it harder.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

dont we all


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

so what shit dont I know drift...
I know your a sniperboss & flamer
...its a good title for you.
by stating stupid shit like that your just affirming that you are


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you assumed that i can't drive,
which makes u a stupid shit.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I never assumed you couldnt drive you fall under the high school category...
which makes you a stupid little shit
I dont care what you have to say its worthless and I dont give a rats ass if you can or cant drive...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> most of whom cant even drive yet


k thnx.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

420sx said:


> *you fall under the high school category...
> which makes you a stupid little shit*


not all high school students are "little shits"

EDIT: took stuff off


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

layin down the law are we Jeong


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

yeah i'm in high school too........but i dotn look like taht.......I'M BIGGER


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *layin down the law are we Jeong  *


yup 
wishihadda TT-Z: post ur age/weight, stats, lifts, and pix if u have any


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

yeah i lied.....but i am taller than you and almost seventeen....but you're SCARY LOOKIN.........j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *yeah i lied.....but i am taller than you and almost seventeen....but you're SCARY LOOKIN.........j/k *



lol this guy is funny  

who is scared of jeong? not me 
the middle picture, is actually my arm, he stole it


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

420sx said:


> *UH...so what engine should I get for mine?
> ...jk
> I'm feelin' you Intrepid, *


please dont do that 

oh, when did this turn into a gay matchmaking site, post ur pics soemwhere else please


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *guess i'm a stupid little shit *


yep you are woohoo JV huh? dawg I could snap your arms like a skinny twig...and my buddy G could smash you into pieces, hes in the new college football game. plays for LSU
so please leave your pics and stats off of this before you give some *** a hard on.
by the way nice glasses..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

420sx: just stop talking shit. it's a disrespect to other members of this forum no matter if their 5 years old or 55 years old. and stop arguing so god damn much.


----------

